# Best 1-11 you've seen for your team



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Sky Sports' The Fantasy Football Club and especially where the ex pro picks their all time 1-11 from their ex team mates. Taking this and running with it what is the best 1-11 you can pick from the team you support? You must have seen them play. 


I'm a Middlesbrough fan, so here is mine;


GK - Stephen Pears. Brilliant shot stopper. Called into a few England squads but injury prevented him ever getting a cap.
CB - Gareth Southgate. Brilliant game reader.
CB - Jonathan Woodgate. Injury prone but undoubted world class in his pomp.
LB - Christian Ziege. Awesome in defence and attack. No loyalty though!
RB - Danny Mills. Our weakest area. Was either him, Luke Young or Neil Cox. Decent 7/10 solid performer.
CM - Emerson. Outstanding, when he could be bothered. Best single performance in a Boro shirt I've seen.
CM - Gaizka Mendieta. Couldn't believe we signed him. Awesome, but injury prone. World class. Settled in the area after hanging his boots up.
RM - Stuart Ripley. Boyhood hero. Seemed to get a goal or an assist every game. 
LM - Stuart Downing. Best crosser of a ball from the left side England have had. Lost his way when he left us but a quality player.
AM - Juninho. World Cup winner. Local legend. Top, top player.
FW - Fabrizio Ravenelli. Again couldn't believe we signed him. 


Subs
GK Schwarzer
CB Tony Mowbray
CM Robbie Mustoe
RM Adam Johnson
AM John Hendrie
FW Alen Boksic
FW Marco Branca


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2014)

Gk - Grobs

RB - Neal
CB - Hansen
CB - Hyypia
LB - Nicol

RM - McManaman
CM - Gerrard
CM - Souness
LM - Barnes

CF - Dalglish
CF - Suarez

Subs

Pepe
Lawro
Carra
Alonso
Beardsley
Rush
Fowler


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2014)

Clemence

Rob Jones, Hyppia, Hansen, Nicol

   Souness, Gerrard, Mcmahon 
               Dalglish

          Suarez, Fowler

Not too shabby and a midfield thats hard as nails with a bit of flair from Kenny


----------



## c1973 (Apr 26, 2014)

Being a Rangers fan this won't be easy.....granted, I'll need to go back a few years for my picks!! 

GK - Andy Goram (the goalie)

RB - Sandy Jardine 
LB - Arthur Numan
CB - Terry Butcher
CB - Richard Gough

LW - Davy Cooper
CM - Graeme Souness
CM - Paul Gascoine
RM - Brian Laudrup

FWD - Mark Hateley
FWD - Ally McCoist

SUBS

GK-            Stefan Klos
CB -           Oleg kutznetzov (for the one game he was fit!! Lol)
CB / DM -    Frank de Boer
RM / FWD - Alexei Mikaelichenko
CM -           Ian Durrant
FWD -         Marco Negri 
FWD / CB -  Derek Johnstone

Had to leave out a couple of world cup winners in that team and Ian Ferguson. but I reckon they could give most teams a run for their money. You'll note there's no current players in my team though. 

Edit: That Souness must have been a helluva player, in 3 teams already! Lol


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2014)

Jennings
Dixon Adams O Leary Sansom
Pires Viera Brady Overmars
Bergkamp Henry

Bench: Seaman, Campbell, Keown, Fabregas, Petit, Ljundberg, Wright


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2014)

GK: Ben Foster

LB: Wilf Rostron
CH: John McClelland
CH: Filippo Galli
RB: Nigel Gibbs

LM: John 'Digger' Barnes
CM: Micah Hyde
CM: Kenny Jackett
RM: Nigel Callaghan

CF: SuperKev Phillips
CF: Luther Blissett

Subs: Tommy Mooney, Marlon King, Jay DeMerit, Mo Johnston, Paul Robinson, Tony Coton, Almen Abdi.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 26, 2014)

Off the top of my head.
Antti Niemi
Sandy Jardine, Roy Barry, Stephen Pressley, Davie Holt
John Cummings, Dave MacKay, Paul Hartley.
John Robertson, Willie Bauld, Alex Young.

Subs.
Gordon Marshall
Alfie Conn
Joe Jordan.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Being a Rangers fan this won't be easy.....granted, I'll need to go back a few years for my picks!! 

GK - Andy Goram (the goalie)

RB - Sandy Jardine 
LB - Arthur Numan
CB - Terry Butcher
CB - Richard Gough

LW - Davy Cooper
CM - Graeme Souness
CM - Paul Gascoine
RM - Brian Laudrup

FWD - Mark Hateley
FWD - Ally McCoist

SUBS

GK-            Stefan Klos
CB -           Oleg kutznetzov (for the one game he was fit!! Lol)
CB / DM -    Frank de Boer
RM / FWD - Alexei Mikaelichenko
CM -           Ian Durrant
FWD -         Marco Negri 
FWD / CB -  Derek Johnstone

Had to leave out a couple of world cup winners in that team and Ian Ferguson. but I reckon they could give most teams a run for their money. You'll note there's no current players in my team though. 

Edit: That Souness must have been a helluva player, in 3 teams already! Lol
		
Click to expand...

No kanchelskis?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Fromtherough said:



			I'm a big fan of Sky Sports' The Fantasy Football Club and especially where the ex pro picks their all time 1-11 from their ex team mates. Taking this and running with it what is the best 1-11 you can pick from the team you support? You must have seen them play. 


I'm a Middlesbrough fan, so here is mine;


GK - Stephen Pears. Brilliant shot stopper. Called into a few England squads but injury prevented him ever getting a cap.
CB - Gareth Southgate. Brilliant game reader.
CB - Jonathan Woodgate. Injury prone but undoubted world class in his pomp.
LB - Christian Ziege. Awesome in defence and attack. No loyalty though!
RB - Danny Mills. Our weakest area. Was either him, Luke Young or Neil Cox. Decent 7/10 solid performer.
CM - Emerson. Outstanding, when he could be bothered. Best single performance in a Boro shirt I've seen.
CM - Gaizka Mendieta. Couldn't believe we signed him. Awesome, but injury prone. World class. Settled in the area after hanging his boots up.
RM - Stuart Ripley. Boyhood hero. Seemed to get a goal or an assist every game. 
LM - Stuart Downing. Best crosser of a ball from the left side England have had. Lost his way when he left us but a quality player.
AM - Juninho. World Cup winner. Local legend. Top, top player.
FW - Fabrizio Ravenelli. Again couldn't believe we signed him. 


Subs
GK Schwarzer
CB Tony Mowbray
CM Robbie Mustoe
RM Adam Johnson
AM John Hendrie
FW Alen Boksic
FW Marco Branca
		
Click to expand...

As a Liverpool fan, Ziege was one of my biggest disappointments. Absolutely made up when we got him - his tacking was very poor though. OK going forward, but a real let down, overall. For Germany he looked awesome.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No kanchelskis?
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, not an easy one to pick. Kanchelskis was fantastic, but I'd have Coop and Laudrup before him.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			As a Liverpool fan, Ziege was one of my biggest disappointments. Absolutely made up when we got him - his tacking was very poor though. OK going forward, but a real let down, overall. For Germany he looked awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Ziege was superb in that on season for Boro going forward and in defence. I was pleased he went off boil after he left us, especially after the way you signed him. To be fair though a good bit of business for Liverpool as you saved yourselves in the region of Â£3m and were only punished Â£20k! I honestly think he was perfect for your system at the time but suffered numerous injuries which hampered his ability to get up and down the touch line as he used to and also left him shy in the tackle. Middlesbrough fans were used to mercenaries and has beens either coming to put themselves in the shop window while on mega wages or coming for one last payday before retiring. Ziege was an exception to this due to the quality of his performances and despite the circumstances of his departure I remember him as a top notch footballer.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 26, 2014)

Gk - Pierce

RB -Palmer 
CB - Lescott 
CB - Munro 
LB- Parkin

RM - Hibbit
CM - Ince
CM - Bailey
LM/W - Wagstaffe

CF - Richards
CF - Bull

Subs

Bradshaw
Thompson
McAlle
Keane
Dougan
Gray


----------



## Dodger (Apr 26, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Like I said, not an easy one to pick. Kanchelskis was fantastic, but I'd have Coop and Laudrup before him. 

Click to expand...

He does not even come close to them pair, not even close.

                            The Holy Goalie

Didier Agathe - Johan Mjalby - Marc Reiper - Tosh McKinlay

                   Paul 'The Maestro' McStay

          Paulo Di Canio -  Paul Lambert -  Lubo 

                     King Henrik - Macca      

I would pay serious money to have watched them play as an eleven.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			He does not even come close to them pair, not even close.

                            The Holy Goalie

Didier Agathe - Johan Mjalby - Marc Reiper - Tosh McKinlay

                   Paul 'The Maestro' McStay

          Paulo Di Canio -  Paul Lambert -  Lubo 

                     King Henrik - Macca      

I would pay serious money to have watched them play as an eleven.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have paid more not to!!! lol

Macca. Always a thorn in our side, mind you Butcher, Roberts and Woods weren't long with him!!  
If I mind right Rangers offered to pay Maccas legal fees for that particular stramash before Celtic coughed up. Macca repaid the offer by buying them all fish suppers after the court hearing! Lol


----------



## Dodger (Apr 26, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I'd have paid more not to!!! lol

Macca. Always a thorn in our side, mind you Butcher, Roberts and Woods weren't long with him!!  
If I mind right Rangers offered to pay Maccas legal fees for that particular stramash before Celtic coughed up. Macca repaid the offer by buying them all fish suppers after the court hearing! Lol
		
Click to expand...

Legend, has had troubles but what a goalscorer he was.Top bloke as well,had a right good craic with him recently and some of the stories he was coming out with were brilliant.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Legend, has had troubles but what a goalscorer he was.Top bloke as well,had a right good craic with him recently and some of the stories he was coming out with were brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, read his book a while back, he's defo a character. Surprised The Bear never made your team.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 26, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Yep, read his book a while back, he's defo a character. Surprised The Bear never made your team.
		
Click to expand...

Great Captain but that's a footballing 11.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2014)

GK - N. Hughes
RFB M. Hearn 
LFB I. Murgatroyd
CB A. Mottau
LM A. Harmon
CM R. Peacock
RM S. Wariner
LW D. Legg
CF D. Nichols
CF S. Barker
RW C. Downward

Terriers Middle School U11 Wycombe Schools Cup winners 1973


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 26, 2014)

1. Antti Niemi
2. Nathaniel Clyne
3. Michael Svensson
4. Dejan Lovren
5. Luke Shaw
6. Morgan Schneiderlin
7. Matt Le Tissier
8. Adam Lallana
9. Gareth Bale
10. Rickie Lambert
11. Alan Shearer


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2014)

fundy said:



			Jennings
Dixon Adams O Leary Sansom
Pires Viera Brady Overmars
Bergkamp Henry

Bench: Seaman, Campbell, Keown, Fabregas, Petit, Ljundberg, Wright
		
Click to expand...

I can't argue too much with that? Might have had Lauren on the bench though.


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I can't argue too much with that? Might have had Lauren on the bench though.
		
Click to expand...

last change I made was to delete Lauren and replace with Keown, not convinced its the right choice as you say


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 26, 2014)

Wonder who will be the first Hibee with George Best's name up?


----------



## c1973 (Apr 26, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wonder who will be the first Hibee with George Best's name up?
		
Click to expand...

They might struggle to name a team around him though.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2014)

Shaka
Murts
Shorey
Curly
Superman
Blakey (Sorry Paul !!)
Siddy
The greatest footballer you never saw
Dixon
Webb
Siggy

Subs:
Doyler
Trev
USA
Ingi
Gilksey


----------



## Dodger (Apr 26, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wonder who will be the first Hibee with George Best's name up?
		
Click to expand...

Doubtful. As bad as they are/have been while Best played for them he was pished up and a spent force.

Best played at Sheilfield Park in a cup 1/4 final in 1980 for the Hibees, I was at the game but as a 45 year old I can't remember much bar a crush barrier collapsing causing fans to spill onto the pitch however my old man was involved with BRFC at the time and Best was subbed at half time due to a dreadful, half pissed, 1st half performance.

After the game Hibs gaffer Eddie Turnbull couldny find Georgie boy but my old man directed him to the local boozer the Angel Inn where Best was sat goozling and the bus picked him up there!:lol:


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Apr 26, 2014)

Mark Bosnich

Mark Delaney / Gareth Southgate / Paul McGrath / Steve Staunton

David Platt / Paul Merson / Gareth Barry / Ian Taylor

Subs - Nigel Spink / Olof Mellberg / James Milner / Gordon Cowans / Juan Pablo Angel / 

Dean Saunders / Dwight Yorke

Manager Big Ron Atkinson


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Like I said, not an easy one to pick. Kanchelskis was fantastic, but I'd have Coop and Laudrup before him. 

Click to expand...

Laudrup was a great player, one of them players who looked like they had a long body and shortish legs, with a low centre of gravity. Great player though.:thup:

Was Kanchelskis not the player he was at United and to a point Everton. He was frightening when he was at United, although obviously in a fantastic team.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Gk - Reina (his first 3 years)

RB - Veggard Heggem - much underrated full back, had to cover the whole of the right side, as Mcmanaman had licence to roam in a 3-5-2 and mainly picked the other wing. Pace, good tackler, trickery going forward (Just edges out Rob Jones). 
CB - Hansen - fantastic ball playing, great reader of the game,pacy as well 
CB - Lawrenson - Lightening quick, wiry strong, best tackler I've seen (terrible pundit)
LB - Nicol - mainly played right back, but a great goalscoring FB on either wing


CM - Gerrard - best all round midfielder I've ever seen
CM - Souness - ran a game on auto-pilot, captain, leader, goalscorer, hardman,dirty sod when he needed to be 
CM - Barnes - quick, strong, skilful, goalscoring winger, also played as a great centre midfielder when older

CF - In the hole - Suarez 2014 POTY
CF - Rush - fantastic goalscorer, at all levels of the club game (especially v the blues)
CF - Torres - first 2-3 years form

Subs

Clemence
Carra - For playing anywhere along the back line
Emlyn Hughes - Steven Gerrard of his day - again a captain, LB, CB, CM or wherever else required.
Mascherano - great "little ratter" who was a great screen for the defence 
Billy Liddell - great Scottish international who could play up front or on either wings, the team were called "Liddellpool" for 20 years whilst he was playing - for my grandad.
Dalglish - amazing footballer
Fowler - great goalscorer


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



RB - Veggard Heggem - much underrated full back, had to cover the whole of the right side, as Mcmanaman had licence to roam in a 3-5-2 and mainly picked the other wing. Pace, good tackler, trickery going forward (Just edges out Rob Jones). 

Click to expand...

No Markus Babbel thought he was immense til his illness never the same player after!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Gk - Reina (his first 3 years)

RB - Veggard Heggem - much underrated full back, had to cover the whole of the right side, as Mcmanaman had licence to roam in a 3-5-2 and mainly picked the other wing. Pace, good tackler, trickery going forward (Just edges out Rob Jones). 
CB - Hansen - fantastic ball playing, great reader of the game,pacy as well 
CB - Lawrenson - Lightening quick, wiry strong, best tackler I've seen (terrible pundit)
LB - Nicol - mainly played right back, but a great goalscoring FB on either wing


CM - Gerrard - best all round midfielder I've ever seen
CM - Souness - ran a game on auto-pilot, captain, leader, goalscorer, hardman,dirty sod when he needed to be 
CM - Barnes - quick, strong, skilful, goalscoring winger, also played as a great centre midfielder when older

CF - In the hole - Suarez 2014 POTY
CF - Rush - fantastic goalscorer, at all levels of the club game (especially v the blues)
CF - Torres - first 2-3 years form

Subs

Clemence
Carra - For playing anywhere along the back line
Emlyn Hughes - Steven Gerrard of his day - again a captain, LB, CB, CM or wherever else required.
Mascherano - great "little ratter" who was a great screen for the defence 
Billy Liddell - great Scottish international who could play up front or on either wings, the team were called "Liddellpool" for 20 years whilst he was playing - for my grandad.
Dalglish - amazing footballer
Fowler - great goalscorer 

Click to expand...

Like this,surprised Owen didn't make it. Love the bit about Lawrenson as a pundit.
When you watch the current Torres you can't believe he's been mentioned with the other players you've chosen.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Like this,surprised Owen didn't make it. Love the bit about Lawrenson as a pundit.
When you watch the current Torres you can't believe he's been mentioned with the other players you've chosen.
		
Click to expand...

Ive tried to not let favourite player overcome better player. Owen was brilliant, but in a 1v1 would back Fowler, Owen also didn't score many from outside the box, whereas Fowler scored all types of goals (even in an ordinaryish side).

Torres proves that someone can become a bad player overnight. Out of Fowler/Rush/Owen and even to a point Suarez - at his best Torres was the better all round player. In his Anfield pomp he was strong, pacy,skilful and very good in the air - a great leader of the line. he hardly moaned for the first two seasons, just dusted himself down and got on with it.

Once he started moaning to refs all the time (at LFC) and letting CB's get to him, he'd started to go slightly downhill. 3 seasons without a decent rest also done for him, chelsea just finished him off.

Surprised you let me have the cannibal........:ears:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ive tried to not let favourite player overcome better player. Owen was brilliant, but in a 1v1 would back Fowler, Owen also didn't score many from outside the box, whereas Fowler scored all types of goals (even in an ordinaryish side).

Torres proves that someone can become a bad player overnight. Out of Fowler/Rush/Owen and even to a point Suarez - at his best Torres was the better all round player. In his Anfield pomp he was strong, pacy,skilful and very good in the air - a great leader of the line. he hardly moaned for the first two seasons, just dusted himself down and got on with it.

Once he started moaning to refs all the time (at LFC) and letting CB's get to him, he'd started to go slightly downhill. 3 seasons without a decent rest also done for him, chelsea just finished him off.

Surprised you let me have the cannibal........:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Haha no Suarez is class as a player.just lacks class as a person.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Haha no Suarez is class as a player.just lacks class as a person.
		
Click to expand...

Rather short short list for me. 

Niemi
shaw
lovren
monkou
jason Dodd 
schneiderlin
lallana
marsden
Le Tissier
pahars
Lambert


----------



## LanDog (Apr 27, 2014)

Reminder that I've only been around since 94
GK: Van Der Sar
RB: Gary Neville
CB: Rio (pains me)
CB: Vidic
LB: Dennis Irwin
RM: Ronaldo (even though I was never a fan)
CM: Roy Keane (absolute leader)
CM: Scholes (duh)
LM: Giggs (like there's been another LM playing there in past 20 years)
ST: Van Nistelrooy (best goal scorer I've seen play)
ST: RVP (2nd best goal scorer I've seen)

Subs:
GK: De Gea
Defender: Wes Brown (the assist for Ronaldo's CL final header)
Defender: Gabriel Heinze (nasty piece of work)
Midfielder: Becks
Forward: Solskjaer (obvious Barcelona reference)
Forward: Henrik Larsson (short time at the club but one of my favourite players)
Forward: Danny Welbeck (my love for him knows no bounds)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2014)

c1973 said:



			They might struggle to name a team around him though. 

Click to expand...

The Famous Five up front + Ronnie Simpson, Pat Stanton, and........ and.......and.....Peter Marinello.......yea you could be right!


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 27, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The Famous Five up front + Ronnie Simpson, Pat Stanton, and........ and.......and.....Peter Marinello.......yea you could be right!
		
Click to expand...


Peter Marinello... "The next George Best"... For off pitch activities, maybe, but on the pitch never... Dream start, scored on his debut for Arsenal, but that was about it... Was with us for the double but hardly made the team...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 27, 2014)

Annti Niemi
Walter Kidd
Arhtur Mann
Eddie Thomsom
Steven Pressley
Craig Levein
Thomas Flogel
Roald Jensen
Donald Ford 
John Robertson
Bobby Prentice
Subs 
Jim Cruikshank
Rene Moller
Stephane Adam
Tommy Murray
Jim Jefferies

If I was old enough to have seen them play then Dave Mackay and Alex Young would be the first names on the sheet.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2014)

I can just remember MacKay and Young.

In the days when shorts had pockets I can remember him blowing his nose on a hankie. Not seen much these days.
Jenson was a great winger., forgot about him.


----------



## StevieT (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Gk - Reina (his first 3 years)

RB - Veggard Heggem - much underrated full back, had to cover the whole of the right side, as Mcmanaman had licence to roam in a 3-5-2 and mainly picked the other wing. Pace, good tackler, trickery going forward (Just edges out Rob Jones). 
CB - Hansen - fantastic ball playing, great reader of the game,pacy as well 
CB - Lawrenson - Lightening quick, wiry strong, best tackler I've seen (terrible pundit)
LB - Nicol - mainly played right back, but a great goalscoring FB on either wing


CM - Gerrard - best all round midfielder I've ever seen
CM - Souness - ran a game on auto-pilot, captain, leader, goalscorer, hardman,dirty sod when he needed to be 
CM - Barnes - quick, strong, skilful, goalscoring winger, also played as a great centre midfielder when older

CF - In the hole - Suarez 2014 POTY
CF - Rush - fantastic goalscorer, at all levels of the club game (especially v the blues)
CF - Torres - first 2-3 years form

Subs

Clemence
Carra - For playing anywhere along the back line
Emlyn Hughes - Steven Gerrard of his day - again a captain, LB, CB, CM or wherever else required.
Mascherano - great "little ratter" who was a great screen for the defence 
Billy Liddell - great Scottish international who could play up front or on either wings, the team were called "Liddellpool" for 20 years whilst he was playing - for my grandad.
Dalglish - amazing footballer
Fowler - great goalscorer 

Click to expand...

Pretty much 100% agree with this!  What a team that'd be.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tell you what, there are some pretty decent teams here. Even the Jambos have mentioned some good players, Antti Niemi was a fantastic keeper,pity no one mentioned Jim McFadzean (my old PE teacher). Any team would be happy with Henrik Larson too (a goal machine). Those Liverpool teams look pretty tasty as well (especially Souness)  Ronaldo, nuff said really.

One thing that is quite pleasing is that although there are plenty foreign guys in the mix there is  still a good amount of home grown talent on display, even Scots!! (Cooper, Dalglish, Souness). Maybe we produce better players on this island than we sometimes get credit for.


Still think my picks would come out on top mind you.  lol


----------



## c1973 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Laudrup was a great player, one of them players who looked like they had a long body and shortish legs, with a low centre of gravity. Great player though.:thup:

Was Kanchelskis not the player he was at United and to a point Everton. He was frightening when he was at United, although obviously in a fantastic team.
		
Click to expand...

Kanchelskis was still a very very good player at Ibrox, just not as good as Coop n Laudrup.  You've obviously seen Laudrup from your comments, perhaps not Coop?  One of the highest tributes you could pay to him would be when Ruud Gullit was asked who the best player he had ever seen was, he replied Davy Cooper.  

Easily the most naturally gifted player I've seen, and I've seen quite a few top players.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2014)

Chris Wood
Roland Nilsson, Des Walker, Nigel Worthington, Nigel Pearson
Chris Waddle, Paulo Di Canio, Benito Carbone, John Sheridan
David Hirst, Derek Dooley


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 27, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Maybe we produce better players on this island than we sometimes get credit for.
		
Click to expand...

Believe the national trait of finding fault with our homegrown heroes/idols rather than highlight their abilities counts against them...


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 27, 2014)

Peter Schmeichel
Olof Melberg Martin Laursen Paul McGrath Steve Stauntion
James Milner Garth Barry Tony Daley 
John Carew Dwight Yorke Juan Pablo Angel


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Kanchelskis was still a very very good player at Ibrox, just not as good as Coop n Laudrup.  You've obviously seen Laudrup from your comments, perhaps not Coop?  One of the highest tributes you could pay to him would be when Ruud Gullit was asked who the best player he had ever seen was, he replied Davy Cooper.  

Easily the most naturally gifted player I've seen, and I've seen quite a few top players.
		
Click to expand...

nuff said

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js4PK73nIRs


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 27, 2014)

[Calum Patterson just got himself on the bench.Also would QUOTE=wrighty1874;1052058]Annti Niemi
 Sandy Jardine 
Arhtur Mann
Eddie Thomsom
Steven Pressley
Craig Levein
Thomas Flogel
Roald Jensen
Donald Ford 
John Robertson
Bobby Prentice
Subs 
Jim Cruikshank
Rene Moller
Stephane Adam
Tommy Murray
Jim Jefferies

If I was old enough to have seen them play then Dave Mackay and Alex Young would be the first names on the sheet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 27, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			[Calum Patterson just got himself on the bench.Also would QUOTE=wrighty1874;1052058]Annti Niemi
 Sandy Jardine 
Arhtur Mann
Eddie Thomsom
Steven Pressley
Craig Levein
Thomas Flogel
Roald Jensen
Donald Ford 
John Robertson
Bobby Prentice
Subs 
Jim Cruikshank
Rene Moller
Stephane Adam
Tommy Murray

Jim Jefferies

If I was old enough to have seen them play then Dave Mackay and Alex Young would be the first names on the sheet.
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Revised team after today heroic is 
A.Niemi
S.Jardine capt

A.Mann
E.Thomson
S.Pressley 
C.Levein 
R.Jensen 
T.Flogel 
J.Robertson
D.Ford
T.Flogel 
B.Prentice 

Subs
J.McDonald 
C.Patterson
T.Murray 
J.Jefferies 
R.Moller


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 27, 2014)

Seaman

Dixon
Adams (c)
Campbell
Cole

Pires
Vieira
Fabregas
Overmars

Bergkamp
Henry

Bench; Lehman, Lauren, Keown, Petit, Parlour, Freddie, Wright


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 27, 2014)

1. Theo Snelders

2. Stewart McKimmie
3. David Robertson
4. Alex McLeish
5. Willie Miller

6. Neale Cooper
7. Gordon Strachan
8. Eoin Jess

9. Hans Gilhaus
10. Eric Black
11. Scott Booth

Jesus we've had some good players over the years!

Russell Amderson only player in the current team to have even a sniff of getting near the bench sadly......


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 27, 2014)

He might get on the bench, but if you really cast your mind back, he probably wouldn't. You've had some quality players over the years.



NWJocko said:



			1. Theo Snelders

2. Stewart McKimmie
3. David Robertson
4. Alex McLeish
5. Willie Miller

6. Neale Cooper
7. Gordon Strachan
8. Eoin Jess

9. Hans Gilhaus
10. Eric Black
11. Scott Booth

Jesus we've had some good players over the years!

Russell Amderson only player in the current team to have even a sniff of getting near the bench sadly......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 27, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			He might get on the bench, but if you really cast your mind back, he probably wouldn't. You've had some quality players over the years.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, probably nowhere near but have to look for crumbs of comfort with the current shower we have!

Some really good players left out of that team aswell......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			1. Theo Snelders

2. Stewart McKimmie
3. David Robertson
4. Alex McLeish
5. Willie Miller

6. Neale Cooper
7. Gordon Strachan
8. Eoin Jess

9. Hans Gilhaus
10. Eric Black
11. Scott Booth

Jesus we've had some good players over the years!

Russell Amderson only player in the current team to have even a sniff of getting near the bench sadly......
		
Click to expand...

That's a really good team there 

Though Eion Jess would be a cracking player in the Prem. Very talented


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Fromtherough said:



			I'm a big fan of Sky Sports' The Fantasy Football Club and especially where the ex pro picks their all time 1-11 from their ex team mates. Taking this and running with it what is the best 1-11 you can pick from the team you support? You must have seen them play. 


I'm a Middlesbrough fan, so here is mine;


GK - Stephen Pears. Brilliant shot stopper. Called into a few England squads but injury prevented him ever getting a cap.
CB - Gareth Southgate. Brilliant game reader.
CB - Jonathan Woodgate. Injury prone but undoubted world class in his pomp.
LB - Christian Ziege. Awesome in defence and attack. No loyalty though!
RB - Danny Mills. Our weakest area. Was either him, Luke Young or Neil Cox. Decent 7/10 solid performer.
CM - Emerson. Outstanding, when he could be bothered. Best single performance in a Boro shirt I've seen.
CM - Gaizka Mendieta. Couldn't believe we signed him. Awesome, but injury prone. World class. Settled in the area after hanging his boots up.
RM - Stuart Ripley. Boyhood hero. Seemed to get a goal or an assist every game. 
LM - Stuart Downing. Best crosser of a ball from the left side England have had. Lost his way when he left us but a quality player.
AM - Juninho. World Cup winner. Local legend. Top, top player.
FW - Fabrizio Ravenelli. Again couldn't believe we signed him. 


Subs
GK Schwarzer
CB Tony Mowbray
CM Robbie Mustoe
RM Adam Johnson
AM John Hendrie
FW Alen Boksic
FW Marco Branca
		
Click to expand...

Rightback = John Craggs.
CB = I'd drop Southgate for Willie Maddren, or play 3 CB's.
CM, Emerson was the best midfielder I ever saw in a Boro shirt. But I'd drop your Mendieta, and put in Mark Proctor.
LM = drop Downing for Wilf Mannion.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 27, 2014)

1 Ashton
2 Taylor
3 Chadwick
4 Jacobs
5 Neville
6 Roca
7 Cotterall
8 Platt
9 Wright
10 Patterson 
11 Norton

#FCUM#


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Rightback = John Craggs.
CB = I'd drop Southgate for Willie Maddren, or play 3 CB's.
CM, Emerson was the best midfielder I ever saw in a Boro shirt. But I'd drop your Mendieta, and put in Mark Proctor.
LM = drop Downing for Wilf Mannion.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see Cloughie, Brian?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did you not see Cloughie, Brian?

Click to expand...

You left Dalglish out of your side so lost you're right to comment LB....:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You left Dalglish out of your side so lost you're right to comment LB....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Up until Suarez it would have been the king, but Suarez is the most skilful player I've ever seen, and a goalscorer as well. I already had a few Scottish in, didn't want to look parochial.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 27, 2014)

If you're old enough to have seen Wilf Mannion, then I struggle to see how Bobby Murdoch fails to get in. Took you to the top of the old First  division



Hobbit said:



			Rightback = John Craggs.
CB = I'd drop Southgate for Willie Maddren, or play 3 CB's.
CM, Emerson was the best midfielder I ever saw in a Boro shirt. But I'd drop your Mendieta, and put in Mark Proctor.
LM = drop Downing for Wilf Mannion.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			If you're old enough to have seen Wilf Mannion, then I struggle to see how Bobby Murdoch fails to get in. Took you to the top of the old First  division
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see Mannion play - didn't read the thread title properly. Not including Murdoch was a tough choice. Murdoch was very much on the wane when he came to the Boro. Others did the huffing/puffing/tackling, gave him the ball and he'd land it on a sixpence - superbly creative.

Best laugh I had at a match; Jim Platt's testimonial. Murdoch has the ball in the centre circle. Craig Johnston, by then at L'pool, charges in to tackle Murdoch - "Ole!" and again and again. Johnston couldn't get near him.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 28, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			1. Antti Niemi
2. Nathaniel Clyne
3. Michael Svensson
4. Dejan Lovren
5. Luke Shaw
6. Morgan Schneiderlin
7. Matt Le Tissier
8. Adam Lallana
9. Gareth Bale
10. Rickie Lambert
11. Alan Shearer
		
Click to expand...



Hard to believe but Ricky wouldn't get into my top MTFC team ! We had him first you know !


----------



## Fyldewhite (Apr 28, 2014)

Jussi Jaaskelainen

Phil Brown
Alan Stubbs
Paul Jones
Gudni Bergsson

Peter Reid
Jason McAteer
Jay Jay Okocha
Alan Thompson

Nicolas Anelka
Eidur Gudjohnsen


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2014)

This is cruel for people whos football team have recently turned to ****!!

Seem some cracking crowd favourites at Bolton but I will judge it off ability.

GK Jussi Jasskelainen

RB Bruno Ngotty
CB Gary Cahill
CB Gudni Bergsson
LB Ricardo Gardner

CM Ivan Campo
CM Jay jay Okocha
CM Youri Djorkaeff

ST Eidur Gudjohnson
ST Daniel Sturridge
ST Nicolas Anelka

Sweet lord I wish we had a team like that now


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 28, 2014)

As a Doncaster Rovers fan things are looking bleak for us right now. But as a way of cheering myself up and even though armchair fans of big teams won't have heard of most of them, here is my ultimate DRFC team.

Neil Sullivan

Sean McDaid - Rob Jones(c) - Matt Mills - James Husband

James Coppinger - Richie Wellens - Brian Stock - Michael McIndoe

Billy Sharp - Brian Deane

Subs
Gk Ross Turnbull
Paul Green
Rufus Brevett
James Hayter
Colin Douglas

Manager - SOD

RTID


----------



## pendodave (Apr 28, 2014)

Sadly never saw the '66 guys play in the flesh, so here goes :

Phil Parkes

Ray Stuart
Julian Dicks
Alvin Martin
Tony Gale

Sir Trev
Mohamed Diame
Alan Devonshire
Mark Ward

Andy Carrol
Tony Cottee


As we've only had a couple of good seasons since I was old enough to go and watch them, the team is heavily biased towards the 85/86 nearly-won-the-title team with a couple of handy young-uns to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2014)

pendodave said:



			Sadly never saw the '66 guys play in the flesh, so here goes :

Phil Parkes

Ray Stuart
Julian Dicks
Alvin Martin
Tony Gale

Sir Trev
Mohamed Diame
Alan Devonshire
Mark Ward

Andy Carrol
Tony Cottee


As we've only had a couple of good seasons since I was old enough to go and watch them, the team is heavily biased towards the 85/86 nearly-won-the-title team with a couple of handy young-uns to fill in the gaps.
		
Click to expand...

 Mark Ward above Di canio? Have you heard what mark ward has been up to in recent years - very naughty boy.


----------



## Break90 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ray Clemence

Steve Perryman
Graham Roberts
Richard Gough
Gareth Bale

David Ginola
Glenn Hoddle
Osvaldo Ardiles
Chris Waddle

Jurgen Klinsmann
Teddy Sheringham

Bench: Robinson, Dawson, Villa, Modric, Berbatov, Clive Allen, Defoe

It's been a rough trot being Spurs since the eighties.........


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Like I said, not an easy one to pick. Kanchelskis was fantastic, but I'd have Coop and Laudrup before him. 

Click to expand...

Davie Cooper was out of this world, seriously under rated by everyone outside Scotland.A terrible loss taken too soon.Legend and  a gent I'm told. 



Doon frae Troon said:



			Wonder who will be the first Hibee with George Best's name up?
		
Click to expand...

Not I, although it's interesting to see the mighty cabbage being mentioned in dispatches on this thread.

Goram

John Blackley
Patrick 'god' Stanton
Franck Sauzee
Alex Cropley

Mickey Weir
Russell Latapy
John Collins
Michael ONeill

Stevie Archigol
Ooh Ah Jacksona


I'm too young to have seen the greatest forward line this island has ever seen, but ANYONE who saw Gordon Smith play will say he's was the single finest player they had the pleasure to watch.Head and shoulders above Reilly,Johnstone,Ormond and Turnbull. Also Joe Baker, ask any Forest or Arsenal fan of an age and they'll tell you stories about Baker and how he was much better than Law...the story about him getting capped for England and the taxi driver calling the police about the 'crazy jock' wanting to get to the English Team hotel is funny.

Hibs have a capacity to produce sublime talents who self destruct also...the recent duo of Riordan and O'Connor, Shaedler committing suicide,Marinello,even the great Bobby Johnstone.

Honorable mention to Leigh Griffiths, a wee mental magdalene boy but one of the purest strikers of a football I've ever seen.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mark Ward above Di canio? Have you heard what mark ward has been up to in recent years - very naughty boy.
		
Click to expand...

What with him and McAvennie we're not looking to clean!

Tough call on DiC, but there's more to a good team than individually brilliant players. Ward got up and down the right wing fantastically well, delivered a great ball in and had an eye for goal. He was also pleasingly abrasive which is to be admired in an attacking midfielder.

re. your earlier point, maybe we should have a crims team. Or at least 'under investigation'. Could have a number of past and presents in there plus a certain 'wheeler/dealer' manager of recent vintage.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			1 Ashton
2 Taylor
3 Chadwick
4 Jacobs
5 Neville
6 Roca
7 Cotterall
8 Platt
9 Wright
10 Patterson 
11 Norton

#FCUM#
		
Click to expand...

How did you feel about your home town taking the title off FCUM mate? 

You been watching them much? Quite a few lads I know go watching Chroley as well as Bolton.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 28, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Jussi Jaaskelainen

Phil Brown
Alan Stubbs
Paul Jones
Gudni Bergsson

Peter Reid
Jason McAteer
Jay Jay Okocha
Alan Thompson

Nicolas Anelka
Eidur Gudjohnsen
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			This is cruel for people whos football team have recently turned to ****!!

Seem some cracking crowd favourites at Bolton but I will judge it off ability.

GK Jussi Jasskelainen

RB Bruno Ngotty
CB Gary Cahill
CB Gudni Bergsson
LB Ricardo Gardner

CM Ivan Campo
CM Jay jay Okocha
CM Youri Djorkaeff

ST Eidur Gudjohnson
ST Daniel Sturridge
ST Nicolas Anelka

Sweet lord I wish we had a team like that now 

Click to expand...

To continue the Bolton theme...

Branagan

N'Gotty Bergsson Hierro Stubbs

Djorkaef Okocha Curcic McAteer

McGinlay  Walker

Subs (7): 

F Laville
A Thompson
I Campo
N Anelka
Steve Thompson
Gary Speed RIP
Peter Beardsley

Manager: Bruce Rioch


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			As a Doncaster Rovers fan things are looking bleak for us right now. But as a way of cheering myself up and even though armchair fans of big teams won't have heard of most of them, here is my ultimate DRFC team.

Neil Sullivan

Sean McDaid - Rob Jones(c) - Matt Mills - James Husband

James Coppinger - Richie Wellens - Brian Stock - Michael McIndoe

Billy Sharp - Brian Deane

Subs
Gk Ross Turnbull
Paul Green
Rufus Brevett
James Hayter
Colin Douglas

Manager - SOD

RTID
		
Click to expand...


Colin Douglas. Stayed up the road from me when I was a nipper.

He had a chance of making it at Celtic, unfortunately he enjoyed a pint and the ladies so they moved him on. Story is that a local worthy who done a bit of scouting for Doncaster made a call to Parkhead bringing it to their attention, then notified the Dons he might be available. Sneaky bugger!!! :rofl:

Ironically 'Champagne' Charlie Nicholas came through the ranks instead! Tbf,  Charlie was probably a wee bit better though.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Being a Rangers fan this won't be easy.....granted, I'll need to go back a few years for my picks!! 

GK - Andy Goram (the goalie)

RB - Sandy Jardine 
LB - Arthur Numan
CB - Terry Butcher
CB - Richard Gough

LW - Davy Cooper
CM - Graeme Souness
CM - Paul Gascoine
RM - Brian Laudrup

FWD - Mark Hateley
FWD - Ally McCoist

SUBS

GK-            Stefan Klos
CB -           Oleg kutznetzov (for the one game he was fit!! Lol)
CB / DM -    Frank de Boer
RM / FWD - Alexei Mikaelichenko
CM -           Ian Durrant
FWD -         Marco Negri 
FWD / CB -  Derek Johnstone

Had to leave out a couple of world cup winners in that team and Ian Ferguson. but I reckon they could give most teams a run for their money. You'll note there's no current players in my team though. 

Edit: That Souness must have been a helluva player, in 3 teams already! Lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm no fan of the Rangers but that's a hell of a team.  And whoever asked about Kanchelskis vs Cooper/Laudrup - Kanchelskis wasn't even in the same ballpark as the other two. 

As for mine:

GK: Theo Snelders
LB: Davie Robertson
CB: Alex McLeish
CB: Willie Miller
RB: Stewart McKimmie
RM: Gordon Strachan
CM: John McMaster
CM: Jim Bett
LM: Peter Weir
CF: Eric Black
CF: Hans Gillhaus


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Apr 28, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			Seaman

Dixon
Adams (c)
Campbell
Cole

Pires
Vieira
Fabregas
Overmars

Bergkamp
Henry

Bench; Lehman, Lauren, Keown, Petit, Parlour, Freddie, Wright
		
Click to expand...

It's depressing seeing how far we have fallen!

Only one difference for me, would have Sagna over Dicko, going to be a nightmare watching him play for City next year


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 28, 2014)

Cech

Ferrer
Desailly
Terry
Cole

Gullit
Lampard
Zola

Hasselbaink
Drogba
Vialli

Based on players I've seen live, tried to get some from he 80'sbut they don't compare and I never got to see the likes of Bonetti, Harris, Osgood except on TV occasionally.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 28, 2014)

1.  John Swannell.
2.  Ray Sergeant.
3.  Ray Eaton.
4.  Billy Davies.
5.  Dave Reid.
6.  Dennis Malley.
7.  Mickey Cook.
8.  Billy Salkeld.
9.  Chris Kelly.
10.  John "Beastie" Baker.
11.  Johnny "Ferret" Doyle.

Shame they lost 3-1 to Altrincham in the 1977/1978 FA Trophy Final.


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Colin Douglas. Stayed up the road from me when I was a nipper.

He had a chance of making it at Celtic, unfortunately he enjoyed a pint and the ladies so they moved him on. Story is that a local worthy who done a bit of scouting for Doncaster made a call to Parkhead bringing it to their attention, then notified the Dons he might be available. Sneaky bugger!!! :rofl:

Ironically 'Champagne' Charlie Nicholas came through the ranks instead! Tbf,  Charlie was probably a wee bit better though.
		
Click to expand...

He must have been doing something right, he was down at the Keepmoat a few weeks ago and apart from now having grey hair he didn't look a lot different.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 28, 2014)

Julian Speroni 

Barry Smith, Jim Duffy, Zurab Khizanishvili, Tosh McKinlay

Charlie Cooke, Gavin Rae, Georgi Nemzadze, Temuri Ketsbia

Claudio Caniggia, Alan Gilzean,

Subs: Javier Artero, Fabrizio Ravanelli, Tommy Coyne, Nacho Novo, Ivano Bonetti, Rab' Douglas, Keith Wright, Jocky Scott, Gordon Wallace, John Duncan

Echo the Hibee's comment about Gordon Smith - I've spoken to lots of guys who played in the 50s and 60s against and alongside Gordon - universally they say he was the best player ever to play in Scotland


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 28, 2014)

IMVVHO it looks like the best three are 

Liverpool
Arsenal
Celtic 

So far!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 28, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			IMVVHO it looks like the best three are 

Liverpool
Arsenal
Celtic 

So far!
		
Click to expand...

I think he rangers team is the best


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 28, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Echo the Hibee's comment about Gordon Smith - I've spoken to lots of guys who played in the 50s and 60s against and alongside Gordon - universally they say he was the best player ever to play in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

I used to know him when he moved to North Berwick. He had a wee cottage overlooking the 8th fairway.
Great player and real gentleman.
Watched him play towards the end of his career.
His best season was late on at Dundee when he supplied the crosses that made Alan Gilzean bald. I think he was in his late 30's then. He used to train with weighted boots on the NB sand dunes

I have also played golf a few times with fellow Famous Fiver Lawrie Riley who passed away last year.  He was a decent golfer.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			IMVVHO it looks like the best three are 

Liverpool
Arsenal
Celtic 

So far!
		
Click to expand...

With respect Doon, imvho the only team mentioned so far that would come close to Rangers XI is the Liverpool one, the Celtic team (containing a few right good players btw) wouldn't come out for the second half!! Lol.  The Arsenal........well, 3-1 to the Teddy Bears. 

And, I've left out 3 world cup winners too!!! Lol


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			He must have been doing something right, he was down at the Keepmoat a few weeks ago and apart from now having grey hair he didn't look a lot different.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, as I said it was a story that done the rounds (not without merit as I understand) at the time. He defo looked after himself though and from what I heard loved it at Doncaster.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			With respect Doon, imvho the only team mentioned so far that would come close to Rangers XI is the Liverpool one, the Celtic team (containing a few right good players btw) wouldn't come out for the second half!! Lol.  The Arsenal........well, 3-1 to the Teddy Bears. 

And, I've left out 3 world cup winners too!!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

 Not that it defines a great player, but I think my team has 10 European/CL winners medals in it. Torres also had World and European champ winners medals (as did Reina - but his was just for being the DJ on the team bus).


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I'm no fan of the Rangers but that's a hell of a team.  And whoever asked about Kanchelskis vs Cooper/Laudrup - Kanchelskis wasn't even in the same ballpark as the other two. 

As for mine:

GK: Theo Snelders
LB: Davie Robertson
CB: Alex McLeish
CB: Willie Miller
RB: Stewart McKimmie
RM: Gordon Strachan
CM: John McMaster
CM: Jim Bett
LM: Peter Weir
CF: Eric Black
CF: Hans Gillhaus
		
Click to expand...

That's a decent midfield there, Bett was considered for mine btw. I always thought Black was a right good player too, surprised Robbo made it, is he not persona non grata among the Dons fans.

And you've got the best 'ref' in the Scottish game at CB! Lol.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not that it defines a great player, but I think my team has 10 European/CL winners medals in it. Torres also had World and European champ winners medals (as did Reina - but his was just for being the DJ on the team bus).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think they would give mines a game.  












We'd need extra time to see 'em off.  lol.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Yeah, I think they would give mines a game.  

We'd need extra time to see 'em off.  lol.
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the age of them, you could always park the charabanc.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			With respect Doon, imvho the only team mentioned so far that would come close to Rangers XI is the Liverpool one, the Celtic team (containing a few right good players btw) wouldn't come out for the second half!! Lol.  The Arsenal........well, 3-1 to the Teddy Bears. 

And, I've left out 3 world cup winners too!!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

Remember though that the majority of the Rangers RIP 11 were purchased with Moonbeams dirty money. RIP.

It will be a long time before we see players of the quality again in our teams, in fact we probably won't see it ever again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry not being biased but 

The Liverpool best 11 would win hands down


----------



## cookelad (Apr 28, 2014)

fundy said:



			Jennings
Dixon Adams O Leary Sansom
Pires Viera Brady Overmars
Bergkamp Henry

Bench: Seaman, Campbell, Keown, Fabregas, Petit, Ljundberg, Wright
		
Click to expand...

Never saw Jennings Sansom or Brady so would promote Seaman, Fabregas (I think), and Keown!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			That's a decent midfield there, Bett was considered for mine btw. I always thought Black was a right good player too, surprised Robbo made it, is he not persona non grata among the Dons fans.

And you've got the best 'ref' in the Scottish game at CB! Lol.
		
Click to expand...

Always thought Eric Black was criminally underrated. Crying shame that he had to retire early. 

Davie Robertson is not flavour of any of our months  but he is the best LB I've seen in Scotland by a fair margin.

And just add to the general discussion, the two best teams so far, IMP, are the Rangers and Liverpool ones. Imagine watching Souness v Souness


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Remember though that the majority of the Rangers RIP 11 were purchased with Moonbeams dirty money. RIP.

It will be a long time before we see players of the quality again in our teams, in fact we probably won't see it ever again.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting into this, but the money wasn't dirty.  

You're correct about not seeing quality like that in our teams for a while though.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Judging by the age of them, you could always park the charabanc.

Click to expand...

Lol. Well Walter would be the gaffer, so the parking of said charabanc would not be a problem.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry not being biased but 

The Liverpool best 11 would win hands down  

Click to expand...

Sorry not being biased but

Naw they widnae! 

Although as commented on Souness v Souness would be a fair old battle. Not sure we could find a pitch big enough for their ego! Lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Sorry not being biased but

Naw they widnae! 

Although as commented on Souness v Souness would be a fair old battle. Not sure we could find a pitch big enough for their ego! Lol
		
Click to expand...

Not seen any that could beat them yet


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not seen any that could beat them yet 

Click to expand...


Phil Phil Phil, where do I start.......

Right, here we go, 
Souness cancels one another out, agreed?  








Now, when your team can get the ball off Coop, Laudo and Gazza we can discuss further.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I'm not getting into this, but the money wasn't dirty.  

You're correct about not seeing quality like that in our teams for a while though. 

Click to expand...

Some a lot longer than others.....if fact you lot will be lucky to see Christmas.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Phil Phil Phil, where do I start.......

Right, here we go, 
Souness cancels one another out, agreed?  








Now, when your team can get the ball off Coop, Laudo and Gazza we can discuss further. 

Click to expand...

You need to get it off McManaman Barnes , Gerrard , Dalglish , Suarez , first  

Your Rangers team is good no doubt


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Some a lot longer than others.....if fact you lot will be lucky to see Christmas.

Click to expand...

Is this about Rangers and their money again ?


----------



## Dodger (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is this about Rangers and their  lack of money again ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine is Dundee FC

GK Speroni

Bobby Glennie - Colin Mc Donald- Colin Hendry - Tosh McKinlay

Walter Kidd  -Cammy Fraser   -Gordon Strachan  -G Nemzadze

Claudio Cannagia  -Ravannelli

Cheeky forward line that , after that they went belly up


----------



## Dodger (Apr 28, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Mine is Dundee FC

GK Speroni

Bobby Glennie - Colin Mc Donald- Colin Hendry - Tosh McKinlay

Walter Kidd  -Cammy Fraser   -Gordon Strachan  -G Nemzadze

Claudio Cannagia  -Ravannelli

Cheeky forward line that , after that they went belly up
		
Click to expand...

McDonald? Which one was he? Not Coco that played for The Dream Team is it? Can't be, he was rank!


----------



## c1973 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Some a lot longer than others.....if fact you lot will be lucky to see Christmas.

Click to expand...

It's a good thread this and I'm not gonna take it off track.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2014)

Surprised at some of the LFC fans picking Suarez over Rush. Suarez is top quality but Rush produced the goods for you over a long period of time, possibly the best finisher I've ever seen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Surprised at some of the LFC fans picking Suarez over Rush. Suarez is top quality but Rush produced the goods for you over a long period of time, possibly the best finisher I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez is also finishing as well - heavy goalscorer but also a creator of goals.

Rushie was a quality finisher - quickest player over the first 5 yards but Suarez just has that something extra special


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 28, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Mine is Dundee FC

GK Speroni

Bobby Glennie - Colin Mc Donald- Colin Hendry - Tosh McKinlay

Walter Kidd  -Cammy Fraser   -Gordon Strachan  -G Nemzadze

Claudio Cannagia  -Ravannelli

Cheeky forward line that , after that they went belly up
		
Click to expand...

With my age asset I will add Ian Ure and Alex Hamilton to your team.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 28, 2014)

I think I would have put Colin stein ahead of O'Neill. I asked two Villa mates at work the best left footed player in a Villa shirt,and without hesitation both replied "Alex Cropley". Saw him score from a ridiculous angle against Hearts on New Years day at Easter Road in the late seventies.



Adi2Dassler said:



			Davie Cooper was out of this world, seriously under rated by everyone outside Scotland.A terrible loss taken too soon.Legend and  a gent I'm told. 



Not I, although it's interesting to see the mighty cabbage being mentioned in dispatches on this thread.

Goram

John Blackley
Patrick 'god' Stanton
Franck Sauzee
Alex Cropley

Mickey Weir
Russell Latapy
John Collins
Michael ONeill

Stevie Archigol
Ooh Ah Jacksona


I'm too young to have seen the greatest forward line this island has ever seen, but ANYONE who saw Gordon Smith play will say he's was the single finest player they had the pleasure to watch.Head and shoulders above Reilly,Johnstone,Ormond and Turnbull. Also Joe Baker, ask any Forest or Arsenal fan of an age and they'll tell you stories about Baker and how he was much better than Law...the story about him getting capped for England and the taxi driver calling the police about the 'crazy jock' wanting to get to the English Team hotel is funny.

Hibs have a capacity to produce sublime talents who self destruct also...the recent duo of Riordan and O'Connor, Shaedler committing suicide,Marinello,even the great Bobby Johnstone.

Honorable mention to Leigh Griffiths, a wee mental magdalene boy but one of the purest strikers of a football I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 28, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Mine is Dundee FC

GK Speroni

Bobby Glennie - Colin Mc Donald- Colin Hendry - Tosh McKinlay

Walter Kidd  -Cammy Fraser   -Gordon Strachan  -G Nemzadze

Claudio Cannagia  -Ravannelli

Cheeky forward line that , after that they went belly up
		
Click to expand...

Walter Kidd? - never played for the Dee - Albert Kidd didn't feature much either


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Surprised at some of the LFC fans picking Suarez over Rush. Suarez is top quality but Rush produced the goods for you over a long period of time, possibly the best finisher I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

 Fair point, but I saw Rushie in his pomp and Suarez. Longeivity is a factor, but Suarez over the last 2 years has been immense. Rushie also needed Dalglish and Souness supplying the bullets. Suarez has had Lucas and henderson, and he creates most of his own anyway.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't mention Albert!!!!!!!!!!!



davidy233 said:



			Walter Kidd? - never played for the Dee - Albert Kidd didn't feature much either
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			How did you feel about your home town taking the title off FCUM mate? 

You been watching them much? Quite a few lads I know go watching Chroley as well as Bolton.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted pal, Gutted. It went down to the wire but we just fell short.  I've only made it there a handful of times this season but I'll be going over to the play off semi tomorrow night.
It won't be the end of the world if we don't go up, the main thing is we're finally getting the ground built which will cement the clubs future :whoo:


Ive also watched Chorley quite a few times since moving up here, I enjoy a bit of Non league:thup:


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez is also finishing as well - heavy goalscorer but also a creator of goals.

Rushie was a quality finisher - quickest player over the first 5 yards but Suarez just has that something extra special
		
Click to expand...

That's the reason Henry and Bergkamp keep wright out of my team but Saurez would need to do it a bit longer and win some trophies for me. He is an awesome striker and could still carry you to the title but longevity, class, loyalty, and most of all silverware plays a big part in good becoming great. 

I had to think a while before I could find someone to keep RVP off my bench... the dirty little turncoat


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fair point, but I saw Rushie in his pomp and Suarez. Longeivity is a factor, but Suarez over the last 2 years has been immense. Rushie also needed Dalglish and Souness supplying the bullets. Suarez has had Lucas and henderson, and he creates most of his own anyway.
		
Click to expand...

He also has Gerrard


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2014)

I do find it strange that so many on the forum were born/ brought up in Liverpool, London, Manchester, Glasgow etc. I am assuming that everyone supports their local team, and not just one of the big boys. Where are all the supporters from lower league teams ? Much more interesting to see their 1-11 rather than arguing over one or two players in one of the top teams.

Just as an example, older supporters of Carlisle could have a front two of Peter Beardsley and Stan Bowles. Lets here it from some true local fans.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 28, 2014)

Harvey
Reaney
Cooper
Bremner
Madeley
Charlton
Lorimer
Clarke
Jordan
Giles
Gray


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Harvey
Reaney
Cooper
Bremner
Madeley
Charlton
Lorimer
Clarke
Jordan
Giles
Gray
		
Click to expand...

No Mick Jones, or Gary Sprake ?


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			I do find it strange that so many on the forum were born/ brought up in Liverpool, London, Manchester, Glasgow etc. I am assuming that everyone supports their local team, and not just one of the big boys. Where are all the supporters from lower league teams ? Much more interesting to see their 1-11 rather than arguing over one or two players in one of the top teams.

Just as an example, older supporters of Carlisle could have a front two of Peter Beardsley and Stan Bowles. Lets here it from some true local fans.

Click to expand...

Agreed, maybe the thread should be Best 1-11 you've seen LIVE for your team, not on the telly.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Agreed, maybe the thread should be Best 1-11 you've seen LIVE for your team, not on the telly.
		
Click to expand...

 Well said. I apologise for my boys smash and grab raid that put you back in the mire. Are you old enough to remember the famous Donny 7 Biscuitmen 5 ? Kerry Dixon scored four for us and we still lost, and got relegated. Dixon got transferred to Chelsea, and we bought the goal machine Trevor Senior.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2014)

Merrick

                      Hall                 Smith                     Upson            Dennis

                   Larsson                         Kendall                   Savage                           Auld

                                             Francis                  Dugarry

Now guess the Club


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Merrick

                      Hall                 Smith                     Upson            Dennis

                   Larsson                         Kendall                   Savage                           Auld

                                             Francis                  Dugarry

Now guess the Club
		
Click to expand...

Birmingham ?


----------



## pendodave (Apr 29, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Agreed, maybe the thread should be Best 1-11 you've seen LIVE for your team, not on the telly.
		
Click to expand...

Assumed that this was the point of the OP. TV footy is NOT seeing your team. Should reduce the number of manc and liverpool teams submitted...


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			I do find it strange that so many on the forum were born/ brought up in Liverpool, London, Manchester, Glasgow etc. I am assuming that everyone supports their local team, and not just one of the big boys. Where are all the supporters from lower league teams ? Much more interesting to see their 1-11 rather than arguing over one or two players in one of the top teams.

Just as an example, older supporters of Carlisle could have a front two of Peter Beardsley and Stan Bowles. Lets here it from some true local fans.

Click to expand...

To go with my Watford team, here's Aldershot Town FC (inc old club):

GK: Andy Pape

LB: Jason Chewins
CH: Stuart Udal
CH: Colin Fielder
RB: Anthony Charles

CM: Mark Bentley
CM: Neil Webb
LM: Brian Talbot
RM: Murray Brodie

CF: Mark Butler
CF: Gary Abbott - the best striker in non-league bar none.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

Piece said:



			To go with my Watford team, here's Aldershot Town FC (inc old club):

GK: Andy Pape

LB: Jason Chewins
CH: Stuart Udal
CH: Colin Fielder
RB: Anthony Charles

CM: Mark Bentley
CM: Neil Webb
LM: Brian Talbot
RM: Murray Brodie

CF: Mark Butler
CF: Gary Abbott - the best striker in non-league bar none.
		
Click to expand...

 No John Dungworth ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Birmingham ?
		
Click to expand...

Please Rich it is Birmingham *City*, name changed in 1948 if you remember.

I had thought of naming a worst 1 - 11 but that would be too easy; the current lot would all be in there.


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			No John Dungworth ?
		
Click to expand...

Never saw him play live!


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Please Rich it is Birmingham *City*, name changed in 1948 if you remember.

I had thought of naming a worst 1 - 11 but that would be too easy; the current lot would all be in there.
		
Click to expand...

 My apologies, but I thought you would recognise without me adding City. 

I hope your boys do us a favour and beat Wigan tonight.:thup: 

I remember Trevor Francis playing when he was 16. What a player he was at that age, just a shame he had so many injuries when at his peak. Matthew Upson played for us on loan from Arsenal and was brilliant. Apart from Keith Curl the best centre back I have seen at Reading. Couldn't include him in my team though as he was only on loan.

Our worst team must have been early 80's. we even finished below Aldershot one season.


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Well said. I apologise for my boys smash and grab raid that put you back in the mire. Are you old enough to remember the famous Donny 7 Biscuitmen 5 ? Kerry Dixon scored four for us and we still lost, and got relegated. Dixon got transferred to Chelsea, and we bought the goal machine Trevor Senior.
		
Click to expand...

That dropped us right in it on Saturday, not much hope now as our last game is away at Leicester.

I was at the 7-5 game as a 12 year old with my Dad, hadn't been to many games then and thought they were all like that lol.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

Piece said:



			Never saw him play live!
		
Click to expand...

Top player, and top goal scorer in the league one season, late 70's. I watched Aldershot when they had there FA cup run to the 5th round. They lost to Shrewsbury in a reply who were in the 2nd tier then. they then bought Dungworth at the end of the season for Â£100,000 which was huge money then. He was rubbish for them !!!


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			That dropped us right in it on Saturday, not much hope now as our last game is away at Leicester.

I was at the 7-5 game as a 12 year old with my Dad, hadn't been to many games then and thought they were all like that lol.
		
Click to expand...

 My first Reading game was at home to Barrow 1969/70 season. We won 6-3 and like you I thought all games were like that. Actually that season a lot were. We beat Southport 8-0 to qualify for the Watney Cup, where we lost to Man Utd at Elm Park.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			My apologies, but I thought you would recognise without me adding City. 

I hope your boys do us a favour and beat Wigan tonight.:thup: 

I remember Trevor Francis playing when he was 16. What a player he was at that age, just a shame he had so many injuries when at his peak. Matthew Upson played for us on loan from Arsenal and was brilliant. Apart from Keith Curl the best centre back I have seen at Reading. Couldn't include him in my team though as he was only on loan.

Our worst team must have been early 80's. we even finished below Aldershot one season.

Click to expand...

I am sure that with our home record you are not holding out much hope for a favour from our lot tonight.

The way the Club is at the moment I can see us finishing beneath Aldershot in the not too distant future and yes, I am aware of their current status.

Oh Dad! Why did you have to take me down there all those years ago!?


----------



## lex! (Apr 29, 2014)

Iles
Wilkins 
Sitton
Nutton
Stride
Jones
Mikel
Stanic
Aylott 
Mitchell
Allon


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

lex! said:



			Iles
Wilkins 
Sitton
Nutton
Stride
Jones
Mikel
Stanic
Aylott 
Mitchell
Allon
		
Click to expand...

Worst Chelsea team ?


----------



## lex! (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Worst Chelsea team ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Sussed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Worst Chelsea team ?
		
Click to expand...

 Goalie
RB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
LB
Big lump up front 

Just fill in as required.


----------



## lex! (Apr 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Goalie
RB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
LB
Big lump up front 

Just fill in as required.

Click to expand...

Aren't that lot all ex-red tv commentators now?


----------



## c1973 (Apr 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Goalie
RB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
LB
Big lump up front 

Just fill in as required.

Click to expand...



Made me chuckle. :rofl:

Are you not forgetting the 2 sweepers though?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim Flowers

Keith Newton ,Henning Berg, Colin Hendry ,Graeme Le Saux

Ronnie Clayton, Tim Sherwood, David Batty,

Bryan Douglas Alan Shearer Chris Sutton.

Happy Days!  Cannot think how long it will be before another "small town club" take The Premiership unless Liverpool pull it off this season!!!!


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 29, 2014)

Piece said:



			To go with my Watford team, here's Aldershot Town FC (inc old club):

GK: Andy Pape

LB: Jason Chewins
CH: Stuart Udal
CH: Colin Fielder
RB: Anthony Charles

CM: Mark Bentley
CM: Neil Webb
LM: Brian Talbot
RM: Murray Brodie

CF: Mark Butler
CF: Gary Abbott - the best striker in non-league bar none.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you don't have Steve Melledew and Jack Howarth up front - I was a regular for a couple of seasons, saw them win promotion in 72-73 and stay up the next season

 Here's the promotion celebration game against Airdrie (I was there) with Steve scoring and over celebrating for a friendly 

[video=youtube;xSYBFhiMiO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSYBFhiMiO8[/video]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2014)

My second team, watched them all.
See if you know the team that these all stars played for.

Fraser Digby
Paul Bodin
Sean Taylor
Colin Calderwood
David Kerslake
Glen Hoddle
Alan McLaughlin
Jonny Moncur
Mickey Hazzard
Lou Macari
Jan Age Fjoroft


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My second team, watched them all.
See if you know the team that these all stars played for.

Fraser Digby
Paul Bodin
Sean Taylor
Colin Calderwood
David Kerslake
Glen Hoddle
Alan McLaughlin
Jonny Moncur
Mickey Hazzard
Lou Macari
Jan Age Fjoroft
		
Click to expand...

Swindon Town but no Don Rogers??????????


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Can't believe you don't have Steve Melledew and Jack Howarth up front - I was a regular for a couple of seasons, saw them win promotion in 72-73 and stay up the next season

 Here's the promotion celebration game against Airdrie (I was there) with Steve scoring and over celebrating for a friendly 

[video=youtube;xSYBFhiMiO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSYBFhiMiO8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

FA Cup winning goal scorer in that line up as well!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Swindon Town but no Don Rogers??????????
		
Click to expand...

Never saw him play but sat in his Taxi a few times!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Never saw him play but sat in his Taxi a few times!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, you, like myself, obviously agree with the sentiment that we should only name those we have seen. Mind you it is worrying when I look at some of the names included within my selection of Brummie Bashers.
Saw them all although very little of Jeff Hall before he sadly died from polio but he was my first footballing hero as at nine years old I was playing full back for my junior school with a bunch of 11 year olds,


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

My hero was Robin Friday. Perhaps not the best role model, but solid entertainment. Cardiff fans love him as well and he only played about 20 games for them. He tore Bobby Moore apart when Bobby was playing for Fulham, and get sent off for punching Mark Lawrenson and leaving a present in his kit bag. 

I saw him score that goal against Tranmere. Clive Thomas the referee said it was the best goal he had ever seen. He kissed a policeman after scoring once, which was slightly ironic bearing in mind his many brushes with the law. RIP the greatest footballer you never saw play.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			My hero was Robin Friday. Perhaps not the best role model, but solid entertainment. Cardiff fans love him as well and he only played about 20 games for them. He tore Bobby Moore apart when Bobby was playing for Fulham, and get sent off for punching Mark Lawrenson and leaving a present in his kit bag. 

I saw him score that goal against Tranmere. Clive Thomas the referee said it was the best goal he had ever seen. He kissed a policeman after scoring once, which was slightly ironic bearing in mind his many brushes with the law. RIP the greatest footballer you never saw play.
		
Click to expand...

I moved on to the "bad boys" as I got older,

Bertie Auld was a real favourite and only yesterday myself and another old-timer were reminiscing over the time he decked both Johnnie Haynes and Maurice Cook before falling to the ground clutching his leg in the hope of convincing the ref to not send him off. 
It didn't work !
But my word he could play more than just a bit.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I moved on to the "bad boys" as I got older,

Bertie Auld was a real favourite and only yesterday myself and another old-timer were reminiscing over the time he decked both Johnnie Haynes and Maurice Cook before falling to the ground clutching his leg in the hope of convincing the ref to not send him off. 
It didn't work !
But my word he could play more than just a bit.
		
Click to expand...

 If some of the old hard men played now, they wouldn't make half time in any games. I remember seeing a modern day referee watch the Chelsea Leeds FA Cup final from 1970, and he reckoned only one player shouldn't have been sent off. One of the keepers from memory.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			If some of the old hard men played now, they wouldn't make half time in any games. I remember seeing a modern day referee watch the Chelsea Leeds FA Cup final from 1970, and he reckoned only one player shouldn't have been sent off. One of the keepers from memory.

Click to expand...

Yes I remember seeing that. The ref was David Elleray and I believe he said the game would have been abandoned early in the second half as each team had to have at least seven players on the pitch for the game to continue.
Re: the Leeds team of that era a good friend of mine who played against them on a number of occasions reckoned the hardest and nastiest member was not Hunter, Charlton or Bremner but Johnnie Giles.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes I remember seeing that. The ref was David Elleray and I believe he said the game would have been abandoned early in the second half as each team had to have at least seven players on the pitch for the game to continue.
Re: the Leeds team of that era a good friend of mine who played against them on a number of occasions reckoned the hardest and nastiest member was not Hunter, Charlton or Bremner but Johnnie Giles.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, Johnnie Giles was a nasty little .... At least with 'bite your legs' he crippled you face to face.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2014)

One of the most skillful player I have seen......but will never feature in any greatest lists.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willie_Hamilton_(footballer)


----------



## c1973 (Apr 29, 2014)

Franny Lee and Norman Hunter anyone? Lol. 

When men were men......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Yes I remember seeing that. The ref was David Elleray and I believe he said the game would have been abandoned early in the second half as each team had to have at least seven players on the pitch for the game to continue.
Re: the Leeds team of that era a good friend of mine who played against them on a number of occasions reckoned the hardest and nastiest member was not Hunter, Charlton or Bremner but Johnnie Giles.
		
Click to expand...

I watched that team play Hibs in the Cup Winners Cup and the hardest man on the pitch to everyone's amazement was Peter Cormack.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 29, 2014)

richart said:



			My hero was Robin Friday. Perhaps not the best role model, but solid entertainment. Cardiff fans love him as well and he only played about 20 games for them. He tore Bobby Moore apart when Bobby was playing for Fulham, and get sent off for punching Mark Lawrenson and leaving a present in his kit bag. 

I saw him score that goal against Tranmere. Clive Thomas the referee said it was the best goal he had ever seen. He kissed a policeman after scoring once, which was slightly ironic bearing in mind his many brushes with the law. RIP the greatest footballer you never saw play.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best football books I've read was The Greatest Footballer You Never Saw: The Robin Friday Story. What a life, albeit tragically short, he enjoyed. Highly recommend it.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sprake was my hero, along with Sniffer, but had to concede Harvey was a better keeper. Mick Jones was a tough call, but would be on the bench alright.



richart said:



			No Mick Jones, or Gary Sprake ?

Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 29, 2014)

Birmingham City.



MetalMickie said:



			Merrick

                      Hall                 Smith                     Upson            Dennis

                   Larsson                         Kendall                   Savage                           Auld

                                             Francis                  Dugarry

Now guess the Club
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 29, 2014)

Swindon Town


Doon frae Troon said:



			My second team, watched them all.
See if you know the team that these all stars played for.

Fraser Digby
Paul Bodin
Sean Taylor
Colin Calderwood
David Kerslake
Glen Hoddle
Alan McLaughlin
Jonny Moncur
Mickey Hazzard
Lou Macari
Jan Age Fjoroft
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 29, 2014)

I gave Bobby Prentice the nod over Willie, only because I'd seen him more often. I moved to America  in 1968-1971, so only saw Willie for a season. 



Doon frae Troon said:



			One of the most skillful player I have seen......but will never feature in any greatest lists.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willie_Hamilton_(footballer)

Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 29, 2014)

OK how about this team?

The Cat Carter
Ralph Derry
Duncan McKay
4
5
Jumbo Trudgeon
Duncan Wallace
Blackie Gray
Roy Race
Gerry Holloway
Vernon Elliot

Can't remember the two defenders - well it has been over 30 years ....


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 29, 2014)

Melchester Rovers



Pathetic Shark said:



			OK how about this team?

The Cat Carter
Ralph Derry
Duncan McKay
4
5
Jumbo Trudgeon
Duncan Wallace
Blackie Gray
Roy Race
Gerry Holloway
Vernon Elliot

Can't remember the two defenders - well it has been over 30 years ....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 29, 2014)

Spot on -  the editor was once asked "who have Melchester drawn in the cup?" -   "they are drawn every week" was his droll reply.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 29, 2014)

Great thread this is. Love it.



Pathetic Shark said:



			Spot on -  the editor was once asked "who have Melchester drawn in the cup?" -   "they are drawn every week" was his droll reply.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## c1973 (Apr 29, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Melchester Rovers
		
Click to expand...

Was Lofty Peak one of the defenders?

Edit: meant to quote Pathetic Shark there.


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Can't believe you don't have Steve Melledew and Jack Howarth up front - I was a regular for a couple of seasons, saw them win promotion in 72-73 and stay up the next season
		
Click to expand...

Kept my team to those I'd actually seen live!


----------



## callummcs (Apr 30, 2014)

Goram

Weir Gough Numan 

De Boer Albertz Gascoigne Laudrup 

McCoist Boyd Mols

I know there are some obvious players missing from this team but sticking to the rules I haven't seen the like of Cooper, Greig & Jardine play so I can't include them


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

callummcs said:



			Goram

Weir Gough Numan 

De Boer Albertz Gascoigne Laudrup 

McCoist Boyd Mols

I know there are some obvious players missing from this team but sticking to the rules I haven't seen the like of Cooper, Greig & Jardine play so I can't include them 

Click to expand...


At least you got to watch Gazza and Laudrup, my old man said Gazza was the best he had seen since Baxter.
That's still a decent team you've picked, no room for Van Bronckhorst or Gattuso?   It's an attack minded set up anyway.


----------



## callummcs (Apr 30, 2014)

yeah Van Bronckhorst narrowly missed out as did Gattuso. I decided to go 3 at the back as I refuse to put Hutton in the same line up as these players haha


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

callummcs said:



			yeah Van Bronckhorst narrowly missed out as did Gattuso. I decided to go 3 at the back as I refuse to put Hutton in the same line up as these players haha
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Hutton done a job for us but I wouldn't drop any of your midfield or forwards for him. No Naismith?


----------



## callummcs (Apr 30, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Lol. Hutton done a job for us but I wouldn't drop any of your midfield or forwards for him. No Naismith? 

Click to expand...

To be fair he did do a decent job for us but he doesn't deserve to be amongst that line up haha.

No chance!!! Lol. That man broke my heart when he decided to jump ship and more specifically the way he did it. He was the one player out of all of them that I thought would have stayed and helped us get back to the top.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Apr 30, 2014)

Goram

Stevens Gough amoruso Numan

Laudrup gascoigne ferguson van bronkhorst

Mccoist hately


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2014)

I saw Baxter live and he was a superb player.

Head and shoulders above the other 21 players on the park.

I can close my eyes and still see his keepy uppy at Wembly in 1967.
May have been the first sighting of tippy tappy fitba.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqhNqNtCinM

Sorry it is in Black and white!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 30, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Lol. Hutton done a job for us but I wouldn't drop any of your midfield or forwards for him. No Naismith? 

Click to expand...

No Fernando Ricksen? :rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			No Fernando Ricksen? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			No Fernando Ricksen? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Steady on, I'm still recovering over Amoruso.

Still, it is players that he has seen!


----------



## stevek1969 (May 1, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Walter Kidd? - never played for the Dee - Albert Kidd didn't feature much either
		
Click to expand...

My mistake, haha how could I forget that, was actually at that game when Albert scored 2 fantastic goals, it was all ever did in a Dark Blue shirt, full house for the big game on Saturday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2014)

I would do a 1-11 for Fulham but struggling to name 11 that haven't let me down one way or another over the years. It has been a labour of love following them through thin and thinner. Might have a chat with Hawkeye at the weekend and see what he reckons.

Off the top of my head
Van der Saar
Parker
Gale
Coleman
Riether
Marsh
Houghton
Best
Dempsey
Davies
Saha


----------



## gregbwfc (May 1, 2014)

GK Jaaskeleinen

RB N'Gotty
CH Paul Jones
CH Gary Cahill
LB Tony Dunne

LM Peter Thompson
CM Peter Reid
CM Jay Jay Okocha
RM Youri Djorkaeff

CF Nicolas Anelka
CF Frank Worthington


----------



## lex! (May 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Goalie
RB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
CB
LB
Big lump up front 

Just fill in as required.

Click to expand...

Perfect, for defending a 3-0 lead with ten minutes to go.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2014)

lex! said:



			Perfect, for defending a 3-0 lead with ten minutes to go.
		
Click to expand...

Nar - no fun in that, if your gonna try and win the league go for it...

Goalie AWOL,AWOL,AWOL,AWOL,AWOL,AWOL,AWOL,AWOL, False AWOL
Big lump up front. It'll catch on, you know.  :thup:


----------

